# java moss and shrimps with my betta?



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I just did the set up in this tank 5gallon fluval chi I've heard that shrimp and snails are a good adding to the ecosystem my question is should I add them if so I would do ghost shrimp how many should I add and before or after getting the betta?


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm still missing the heater and thermometer though ill get them next week thanks for your replies


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful tank!

Shrimp need lots of hiding places. Depending on your Betta's personality, you might or might not need more moss-like plants. They also need a tank with stable parameters as they're very sensitive to change. I learned the hard way to wait until after the tank is well-cycled.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

If I add a ghost shrimp would he bother the betta?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ghost shrimp won't bother the betta no. But like RTST stated, the tank needs to be stable before adding shrimp. Ghosts are particularly susceptible to water params, mine died overnight when I tried them last year. 
ps- I LOVE the tree look with the wood!


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks I just tried my best is not as I wanted because of the space but I think it's still being good looking to stay at the living room the next step is an aquascape in a fluval edge but I'm just waiting to see it on sale

Abouth the shrimp are they all that sensitive to the watee parameters ? For I've heard java moss and shrimp with a betta are like a good balance to the ecosystem in the tank plus weekly regular maintenance is it true? Can I find a shrimp that would be easier to take care of ? Or should I just keep the betta by himself?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Betta by himself is fine. I haven't had much luck keeping shrimp with my bettas. I keep RCS in their own tank, they're the happiest in there bc there's nothing to fear. Amano shrimp are large enough to keep bettas away, RCS are shy but both types are easy to find and easier to keep. Ime.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

So should I try it or not ? And how could I identify if a betta is aggressive or not ?


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Bettas are carnivores and the few times I had shrimp (of any sort) with my bettas I wished I hadn't. Bettas are also curious and if they don't try to eat them, bettas often poke at the shrimp. Think it's probably stressful for the shrimp 
Also, as others mentioned, no matter WHICH type of shrimp, they're all very sensitive to water params. And the other reason they need a well established tank is so there's a good amount of biofilms and microscopic flora for them to eat. A betta might tolerate a minuscule spike in ammonia, nitrites, or nitrates...but a shrimp won't. 
If you're eventually going to get an Edge and transfer your betta there, maybe just keep your current tank up and running, add more hidey plants, and put your shrimp in there (as long as it's gone through a whole cycle and established for a month or two). Then you'd have two cool tanks and everyone would be happy.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I just posted about this for a bigger tank I was told 40 shrimp for a 20 long so I guess you can divide down. My post is still up.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I guess I'm not gonna try it I wouldn't like to bring a shrimp to get killed by stress or eaten by the betta but I'm still curious about how to recognize if my betta would be agressive


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Well you could see how often he flares. How big he flares. What he flares at. All bettas are going to be territorial to some degree of course; that's just their nature. But that same nature is what gives them personality, IMO.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I have seen mine flaring at his reflection behind the heater and I have seen him flaring and moving around the bottom of the tank while flaring I've never seen a betta flaring at no reflection should I be concerned


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ammonia that is .25 won't kill most fish; it will kill shrimp. So you need to keep your parameters stable with 0 ammonia. They also do not like huge water changes.

You won't really know if your Betta can live with Ghost shrimp until you try it. I have one Betta that lives with inverts just fine; his brother doesn't. Like everyone has said, it depends on the personality.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

I don't think you necessarily need to be concerned about him flaring, unless he's doing it all the time. What sort of plants and decor do you have for him? If you have a fair amount I there that should keep him interested and not so focused on flaring 24/7.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

BettaFran said:


> I don't think you necessarily need to be concerned about him flaring, unless he's doing it all the time. What sort of plants and decor do you have for him? If you have a fair amount I there that should keep him interested and not so focused on flaring 24/7.


I have some anubias and usually hides under a fake plant he has in the middle of the tank and he doesn't do it all the time


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Sounds like he's fine then. Flaring is usually a sign of happy healthy fish. Have fun!


----------



## lissienen (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh now that is a very, very pretty little tank  Love the way that you've got it set up


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

lissienen said:


> Oh now that is a very, very pretty little tank  Love the way that you've got it set up


Thanks I've been trying my best I still missing something but I'm working in it I just added more light yesterday i'll post some pics at my lunch time


----------

